# Just why do people keep connecting all Furries to Yiff?



## NinaxPanther (Jul 11, 2010)

And refuse to have any other point of view?

stupid close-minded humans
-growls-


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

...Why do furries even buy porn when they can get it for free since they're on the internet anyhow?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 11, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-



Stuff like this is just as bad as the hyper sexuality imo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

...no seriously why the fuck do people *buy *porn?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 11, 2010)

Because the furries they see and hear about are noisy perverts.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not a furry and I don't associate furries directly to yiff. I'm just here for the lulz from posts like these.


----------



## Luca (Jul 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...no seriously why the fuck do people *buy *porn?


Supporting the artists or something like that...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> I'm not a furry and I don't associate furries directly to yiff. I'm just here for the lulz from posts like these.


 Holy crap free beer!


----------



## MrBlack (Jul 11, 2010)

Because its so murr...


----------



## Riv (Jul 11, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 
Basically, most of humankind can be summed up with the question,

Why does someone believe ______________ , and refuse to believe anything else?

And the answer is, because humans are stubborn fools with delicate minds, and very few ever transcend the aforementioned (pitiful) state.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 11, 2010)

Well pretty much what was said above. The furs that are the most vocal about being furry are the ones who are willing to be more daring and therefor are more vocal about their sexuality. It's sort of like how gays (used to be/still are) associated with being rainbow loving pansies. That's not necessarily true, but those are the ones who are the most vocal.

And people buy porn because they are old fashioned and don't know what the internet is so great for.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jul 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Holy crap free beer!



OH SH-


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

Society as a whole likes sex though.


Beta_7x said:


> OH SH-


 *begins drinking your brains*


----------



## Rukatsia (Jul 11, 2010)

When speaking of mindsets such as being 'open' or 'closed', you must also consider the repercussions of being associated with those that are assumed to be 'open-minded'... To the general populace, generalization for those within the same group as the ones so verbal and reactionary is far easier to apply and is an unfortunate associative fallacy. Notoriety and first impressions are all that matters.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jul 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *begins drinking your brains*



NO! NOOOO! THIS IS A VIOLATION OF MY TASTY RIGHTS!


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Because the ones who obsess over it speak louder than the ones that don't


----------



## Akro (Jul 11, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 Dont refer to humans like that, it only makes you look like a fool.

You can think it all you want, because I do too, but dont vocalize it -.-


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 11, 2010)

I think the reason yiff and furries are directly connected is due to the whole internet culture on the non-furry side.
Big imageboards and *chans only associate with furries when they're either chatting about how much they hate furries, or when a group of furries come in on a friday and floods the board with yiff. I mean. this is how I found out about the whole furry fandom.
In turn, this is how other people hear about furries - floods of yiff and furotica (even a word...?) on big popular forums.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> furotica (even a word...?)


 This is a new one to me :|


----------



## Ricky (Jul 11, 2010)

It is all in your head.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 11, 2010)

Mostly its because of one CSI:Crime scene investigation episode that had furrys in it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

Cause furries will spend 100 dollars on a single furry porn drawing.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is a new one to me :|


I've seen it used on a fur wiki before. Maybe it was furerotica or something. But I've seen osme word before that mixes "fur" and "erotica".


----------



## Icky (Jul 11, 2010)

People don't associate furries with yiff, most people don't know what they are. The trolls and /b/tards associate us with yiff because that's all they know. 

ï¿¼





			
				Kenneth said:
			
		

> I think the reason yiff and furries are directly connected is due to the whole internet culture on the non-furry side.
> Big imageboards and *chans only associate with furries when they're either chatting about how much they hate furries, or when a group of furries come in on a friday and floods the board with yiff. I mean. this is how I found out about the whole furry fandom.
> In turn, this is how other people hear about furries - floods of yiff and furotica (even a word...?) on big popular forums.


oh hey

you're an eagle

cool


----------



## Don (Jul 11, 2010)

Because people (especially furries) enjoy seeing other people (or anthros) bumping uglies. 

Liking porn isn't exclusive to furries.


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 
This really isn't helping your case any.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 11, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 Gee, I wonder if you aren't guilty of the exact same whenever it comes up.  Oh, wait, if you're defending the fandom with "LALALA, I CAN'T HEAR CUM COUNTER, FA FETISH TAGS, AND BAD DRAGON" then it's okay to refuse their point of view.  

Facts I also like from this post:
Implication that you aren't human
Implication that you're an unbiased but reliable judge on the nature of humanity
Implication that the actions of a few people online represent global society at large



Riv said:


> Why does someone believe ______________ , and refuse to believe anything else?


  I think we can be summed up, interchangeably, with two alternating word pairs:  "Fuck yeah," and "God dammit".  Much less words, no question required either.



Riv said:


> And the answer is, because humans are stubborn


Implication that stubbornness is predominantly (if not always) bad.



Riv said:


> fools


  True and false at the same time, depending on context.



Riv said:


> with delicate minds,


  I was going to counter this, but considering your spaz over avatar comments I shall retract any attempt at claiming people don't have fragile minds.  At least some people, anyways.



Riv said:


> and very few ever transcend the aforementioned (pitiful) state.


  The implications here...

I wish there were more misanthropic people like Tycho here.    He may be a dirty mis', but at least he makes sense and knows what he's talking about.  It's not fun socializing with the more frequent types of the fandom.



Sky Striker said:


> That's not necessarily true, but those are the ones who are the most vocal.


  [Implication that most Fandom members don't care about the sex]

[Generic TV Sitcom laughter]



Kenneth said:


> I think the reason yiff and furries are directly connected is due to the whole internet culture on the non-furry side.


  I like being told my impressions by watching Furry Chats (ranging from IM to places like Chatango), FA, SF / YS (SoFurry / Yiffstar), webcomics, and observing which artists get donations (plus many more things) are all just minor footnotes compared to what isn't cranked out by the fandom.  It almost brings as much joy to my breast as being told I don't understand because I'm a filthy hyooman / mundane.  



Kenneth said:


> In turn, this is how other people hear about furries - floods of yiff and furotica (even a word...?) on big popular forums.


No, you hear about Furries on forums with occasional snipes that don't do much more other than bait the most thin-skinned members.  Now, _learning_ about the Fandom, you do that in about five minutes of google search.  

It just boggles my mind that people can go "Why do people think the fandom is sexual?" when anyone could spend ten minutes and get thousands of Macro, Watersports, and Pregnancy images from a single Furry site for free*.  When some of the biggest art sites have fetish-related search tags and / or _cum-counters to profess how horny the image made you_, it's pretty simple to see why people think Furries have yiff / porn on a high pedestal:  They do.  It could still be removed from the fandom, but it'd be like giving someone on the street a large claymore and telling them "Remove my appendix for me."  

*Fetishes used as examples from the main site.  Others to be included are:  Fatfur, Inflation, Transformation, Babyfur, Hyper, Fursuit, Sonic, and many more.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> No, you hear about Furries on forums with occasional snipes that don't do much more other than bait the most thin-skinned members. Now, _learning_ about the Fandom, you do that in about five minutes of google search.


Exactly. Hearing about it and learning about it are two different things.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2010)

Answer to everything ITT: OP's dumb.


----------



## Tao (Jul 11, 2010)

Because most furries that are open about being furries are sexual deviants or just RP or yiff all the time. I'm open about sex cause I'm hypersexual and that's understandable for people with the same problem. Otherwise they're just doing it for attention.

=)


----------



## Don (Jul 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Answer to everything ITT: OP's dumb.


 
This. It's foolproof!



Tao said:


> cause I'm hypersexual
> =)



Dare I even ask what you mean by that?


----------



## Tao (Jul 11, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Dare I even ask what you mean by that?


 
Hypersexual is the term that replaced "nyphomaniac" and such


----------



## Don (Jul 11, 2010)

Tao said:


> Hypersexual is the term that replaced "nyphomaniac" and such


 
You remind me of the one of my brother's co-workers. He'd constantly tell my brother about his gay-sex escapades even though he knew that my brother was straight. I still remember the look on my brother's face when this co-worker started talking to him about anal douching after butt-sex.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFD6EFVsTg

Question answered

^btw tao, isn't nymphomania technically a mental illness though?


----------



## Asswings (Jul 11, 2010)

Tao said:


> Hypersexual is the term that replaced "nyphomaniac" and such


 Someday, when (if) you mature, you're gonna look back at this and facepalm. 
Lolololol


----------



## Furr (Jul 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Gee, I wonder if you aren't guilty of the exact same whenever it comes up. Oh, wait, if you're defending the fandom with "LALALA, I CAN'T HEAR CUM COUNTER, FA FETISH TAGS, AND BAD DRAGON" then it's okay to refuse their point of view.
> 
> Facts I also like from this post:
> Implication that you aren't human
> ...


 
I would like to congratulate you on having the energy and enthusiasm to quote almost every post on this thread.


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2010)

Furr said:


> I would like to congratulate you on having the energy and enthusiasm to quote almost every post on this thread.


 
That's _Attaman_! *Sitcom Laughter* *Budum-tish!*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

Furr said:


> I would like to congratulate you on having the energy and enthusiasm to quote almost every post on this thread.


 It's Attaman.
Don't ever get in a argument with Attaman...
Nobody ever wins against him.


----------



## Furr (Jul 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's Attaman.
> Don't ever get in a argument with Attaman...
> Nobody ever wins against him.





Whoâ€™s arguing? I agree with almost everything he said. I just donâ€™t care or have the energy enough to say it myself.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 11, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Mostly its because of one CSI:Crime scene investigation episode that had furrys in it.



This. For the longest time I thought all furries wore fursuits 24/7 because of that episode. Also, when you make up a word to replace sex, people are going to think it's the most important thing to you.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 11, 2010)

Furr said:


> I would like to congratulate you on having the energy and enthusiasm to quote almost every post on this thread.


 
When the man presents a counterargument, he doesn't do it halfway.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> This. For the longest time I thought all furries wore fursuits 24/7 because of that episode. Also, when you make up a word to replace sex, people are going to think it's the most important thing to you.


 Actually I know of one fursuiter who wears a fursuit the majority of the time, then again she lives in finland and as we all know-


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 11, 2010)

Because furries have caused the masses to believe that furries are "dirty halfwit homos".


----------



## Riv (Jul 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Gee, I wonder if you aren't guilty of the exact same whenever it comes up.  Oh, wait, if you're defending the fandom with "LALALA, I CAN'T HEAR CUM COUNTER, FA FETISH TAGS, AND BAD DRAGON" then it's okay to refuse their point of view.
> 
> Facts I also like from this post:
> Implication that you aren't human
> ...


 
People think that guy is intelligent? His posts are just spews of ignorance, arrogance, and a level of cognitive dissonance that I didn't think was humanly possible. If he had ever taken a proper psychology course, he'd know that over half of what he posted is useless blathering, and the other half was just the words "context" and "implication" over and over again. And then... *then*... _The avatar thing?_ Dude. That was just pitiful. Not only was it a total non-sequiter, but it's also a reflection of your total lack of tact and the fact that your "theory of mind" is inferior to that of an autistic child. (What's more, it makes it apparent that you want nothing more than to start a flame-war with me, but, alas, you won't get one.)

I'm not even going to comment on the bit about me being a misanthrope.

I really don't care what you say in response, as I'm not expecting anything valuable from you, but I'm sure you'll have tonnes of fun trying to twist this around so that you can hold on to your (apparently) fragile sense of self-worth. Ciao.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 11, 2010)

To take it from a non-furry perspective? (Don't hate me for this, it's just my own opinion I used to hold)
You're already strange enough, wanting/pretending to be an animal or animal/human hybrid, it's not too much of a stretch to assume you have some sort of bizarre sexual attachment, especially considering subcultures and fandoms are like creeper magnets, attracting people always desperate to find a group that will accept them. And like stated above, there's a good deal of people most certainly NOT helping the cause.


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2010)

Riv said:


> People think that guy is intelligent? His posts are just spews of ignorance, arrogance, and a level of cognitive dissonance that I didn't think was humanly possible. If he had ever taken a proper psychology course, he'd know that over half of what he posted is useless blathering, and the other half was just the words "context" and "implication" over and over again. And then... *then*... _The avatar thing?_ Dude. That was just pitiful. Not only was it a total non-sequiter, but it's also a reflection of your total lack of tact and the fact that your "theory of mind" is inferior to that of an autistic child. (What's more, it makes it apparent that you want nothing more than to start a flame-war with me, but, alas, you won't get one.)
> 
> I'm not even going to comment on the bit about me being a misanthrope.
> 
> I really don't care what you say in response, as I'm not expecting anything valuable from you, but I'm sure you'll have tonnes of fun trying to twist this around so that you can hold on to your (apparently) fragile sense of self-worth. Ciao.


 
Okay, now tell us why he's stupid and blathering. Pretend we're all very slow (probably not too hard) and back up your points. All I got was mudslinging, sorry.


----------



## Riv (Jul 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Okay, now tell us why he's stupid and blathering. Pretend we're all very slow (probably not too hard) and back up your points. All I got was mudslinging, sorry.


 
That was my point. There's no material to debate. He didn't _say_ anything. Look;



Attaman said:


> I think we can be summed up, interchangeably, with two alternating word pairs:  "Fuck yeah," and "God dammit".  Much less words, no question required either.


 
What was accomplished here? He just disagreed with my statement, only to say "Some things people do are good. Other things are bad." Which everyone ALREADY KNEW. I made a point about how most people are essentially fundamentalists. He proceeded to make a completely different point that nobody could disagree with.



Attaman said:


> Implication that stubbornness is predominantly (if not always) bad.


Stubbornness is bad by definition. (Being, "having or showing dogged determination not to change one's attitude or position on something, esp. in spite of good arguments or reasons to do so.")



Attaman said:


> True and false at the same time, depending on context.



All people are fools, at some time or another. There is no "context" in which someone is not a fool. Nobody is perfect, therefore everyone is a fool.



Attaman said:


> I was going to counter this, but considering your spaz over avatar comments I shall retract any attempt at claiming people don't have fragile minds.  At least some people, anyways.



An inflammatory statement.



Attaman said:


> The implications here...



Yes, Attaman, every statement has implications. Your point being?



Attaman said:


> I wish there were more misanthropic people like Tycho here.    He may be a dirty mis', but at least he makes sense and knows what he's talking about.  It's not fun socializing with the more frequent types of the fandom.



Another inflammatory statement, insinuating that I am a misanthrope and also inferior to someone else. Also insults this undefined group referred to as the "frequent types."



Attaman said:


> ...[A bunch of things which have already been said by everyone else]...


----------



## Icky (Jul 11, 2010)

Riv said:


> I really don't care what you say in response, as I'm not expecting anything valuable from you, but I'm sure you'll have tonnes of fun trying to twist this around so that you can hold on to your (apparently) fragile sense of self-worth. Ciao.


This sort of walking away from the argument only makes you look better if you, ya know, _won the argument_.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

And today is the day when Riv ragequit :V


----------



## Riv (Jul 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> This sort of walking away from the argument only makes you look better if you, ya know, _won the argument_.



I wasn't trying to look good. My only intention is to speak the truth. Appearance is nothing, truth is everything.



CannonFodder said:


> And today is the day when Riv ragequit :V


 
I've never quit anything in my life.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> To take it from a non-furry perspective? (Don't hate me for this, it's just my own opinion I used to hold)
> You're already strange enough, wanting/pretending to be an animal or animal/human hybrid, it's not too much of a stretch to assume you have some sort of bizarre sexual attachment, especially considering subcultures and fandoms are like creeper magnets, attracting people always desperate to find a group that will accept them. And like stated above, there's a good deal of people most certainly NOT helping the cause.


 And it always seems like they're the ones that you know, speak the loudest

*[INCOMING BAD ANALOGY CHOICE]*
It's kinda like with gay pride. People will assume that gays are a bunch of sex obsessed, flamboyant people when in reality, it's not really true
The ones who express overflowing amounts of gay pride are the ones that are out there "representing" the entire community and such. 

So yea, bad analogy and probably not even worth much 

/bad analogy


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And it always seems like they're the ones that you know, speak the loudest
> 
> *[INCOMING BAD ANALOGY CHOICE]*
> It's kinda like with gay pride. People will assume that gays are a bunch of sex obsessed, flamboyant people when in reality, it's not really true
> ...


 
I'm glad you know how horrible that was. Try again.


----------



## Icky (Jul 11, 2010)

Riv said:


> I wasn't trying to look good. My only intention is to speak the truth. Appearance is nothing, truth is everything.
> 
> I've never quit anything in my life.


Well, look who didn't tell the truth and ignore Attaman's posts.

Nice hypocrisy bro.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jul 11, 2010)

I could _swear _we answered this question before...dozens of times, in fact.

Mostly because a lot of the people in the fandom like yiff, so that means we're all sexual deviants! 
go stereotypes!


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm glad you know how horrible that was. Try again.


 It's all based on assumption, the way I'm looking at it
People see one, or a few people of the same group doing it, and suddenly they think everyone does it

Either that or it's all word of mouth or how someone else has portrayed it. And people just doing think to look it up to confirm this is true.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 11, 2010)

Riv said:


> His posts are just spews of ignorance, arrogance, and a level of cognitive dissonance that I didn't think was humanly possible.


Smells of Ad Hominem, generalization, and a hint of butt-hurt.



Riv said:


> If he had ever taken a proper psychology course,


Congrats, I haven't.  I've taken about two semesters of philosophy, so that's about the greatest grasp of anything I have anywhere near the field.  But I'm interested in hearing the relevance of my lack of Psychology Courses to either snark or actual debate on the stupidity of the opening post's content / the importance of sex in the fandom.  Because that's what the post was:  Snark, and content either stand-alone or mixed with snark.  Oh, and there was a small snipe at you, but that can't possibly be entirely important to the entire structure of my post or your response.

Definitely not related.



Riv said:


> he'd know that over half of what he posted is useless blathering,


I'll mimic Browder's request to know what "stupid blathering" there was in my post.

Quote Part 1:  Response to OP's content.

Quote Part 2:  Response to a poor attempt at being philosophical ("One could ask why does humanity do [x] instead of [y]?"), with an (admittedly poor quality) response that the question isn't necessary, you can sum humanity up with a general "Fuck yeah" or "God Dammit".  Again, your question relating to "summing up humanity", with me giving a way to sum it up.




Riv said:


> and the other half was just the words "context" and "implication" over and over again.


Context:  One use in that quote block.
Implication: Six times, three in one block with the entire purpose being their repetition.
Total word count of post: 455.

I did not realize that seven words of 455 made up half the post.




Riv said:


> And then... *then*... _The avatar thing?_ Dude. That was just pitiful.


I wonder if I struck a nerve, what with the two alternate texts and entire second sentence being an ad hominem / third sentence an attempt to discredit me over things I never claimed to have.



Riv said:


> and the fact that your "theory of mind" is inferior to that of an autistic child.


Another ad homin- wait a second.



Riv said:


> (What's more, it makes it apparent that you want nothing more than to start a flame-war with me, but, alas, you won't get one.)


  Someone's lying here.  



Riv said:


> I'm not even going to comment on the bit about me being a misanthrope.


  If you aren't one, I apologize on that point.  Luckily, it was not a chain-argument, so this removal does not make my entire post crumble to dust.



Riv said:


> I really don't care what you say in response, as I'm not expecting anything valuable from you,


Once more people, this is him not trying to rile me up.   One comment on his avatar fiasco, and I'm an "ignorant, arrogant, cognitively dissonant man of inferior in theory of mind to an autistic child who he should expect nothing of value from.  But he isn't trying to rile me up.  No sir.  Didn't touch any nerves.



Riv said:


> (apparently) fragile sense of self-worth.


  To the guy that up until last week had "Scrub" in bright green letters inside his avatar, with "amazingly expendable" in his user title.  You can tell I just reek of the mindset that I'm the center of the universe.



Riv said:


> He didn't _say_ anything. Look;





Attaman said:


> I think we can be summed up, interchangeably, with two alternating word pairs:  "Fuck yeah," and "God dammit".  Much less words, no question required either.
> 
> Implication that stubbornness is predominantly (if not always) bad.
> 
> ...



Are you happy?  I removed the stuff that isn't directly related to the topic at hand.   I gutted my post so thoroughly for your approval.



Riv said:


> What was accomplished here? He just disagreed with my statement, only to say "Some things people do are good. Other things are bad." Which everyone ALREADY KNEW.


Covered above.



Riv said:


> Stubbornness is bad by definition. (Being, "having or showing dogged determination not to change one's attitude or position on something, esp. in spite of good arguments or reasons to do so.")



1 a (1) : unreasonably or perversely unyielding : mulish (2) : justifiably unyielding : resolute b : suggestive or typical of a strong stubborn nature <a stubborn jaw>
2 : performed or carried on in an unyielding, obstinate, or persistent manner <stubborn effort>
3 : difficult to handle, manage, or treat <a stubborn cold>
4 : lasting <stubborn facts>

Huh, funny.  When you look at other definitions, two are neutral, one negative, and one positive.  Taken from Merriam-Webster, by the way.  



Riv said:


> There is no "context" in which someone is not a fool. Nobody is perfect, therefore everyone is a fool.



1 : a person lacking in judgment or prudence
2 a : a retainer formerly kept in great households to provide casual entertainment and commonly dressed in motley with cap, bells, and bauble b : one who is victimized or made to appear foolish : dupe
3 a : a harmlessly deranged person or one lacking in common powers of understanding b : one with a marked propensity or fondness for something <a dancing fool> <a fool for candy>
4 : a cold dessert of pureed fruit mixed with whipped cream or custard

Obviously, one can strike definitions two and four out of the way pretty quickly (for simple enough reasons).  That leaves definitions three and one. Hm, everyone I meet isn't lacking in judgement / prudence.  Nor is everyone harmlessly deranged (the emphasis on which of those two being incorrect varying).

So, I apologize.  You're right, partially.  That was blathering.  It's not context-reliant:  Blatantly false in general.



Riv said:


> An inflammatory statement.


  Yes, and someone rose like a moth to a flame.  It was almost as easy as rising Tashkent.



Riv said:


> Yes, Attaman, every statement has implications. Your point being?


  I'm sorry, I should have spelled it out for the simpler members of the forum.  The implications that:
Humanity is in a pitiful state overall
Most people never leave the state of being pitiful




Riv said:


> Another inflammatory statement, insinuating that I am a misanthrope and also inferior to someone else.


Yes, because that whole comment on misanthropy was solely centered on you.  And I'm liking how you omitted a large portion of my post to comment on how it was dribble.  You know, like all the content sections?



Riv said:


> Also insults this undefined group referred to as the "frequent types."


  The more frequent types of misanthropes within the fandom, and once more an apology if you aren't a misanthrope.  Point remains that most misanthropes in the fandom are about as stable / enjoyable to argue with as a brick wall.  Unless, of course, someone wishes to say that they have fun arguing with the "Animals never murdar!" / "Natural disasters are all man's fault!" type of misanthropes that tend to choke up the fandom in places like Youtube.

Ball's in your court again, monsieur.

EDIT:  Oh bugger, I got distracted and forgot to do the whole part-by-part summary of quote parts.  What ever shall I do?  This post's value is now nothing!  _Nothing_ I say!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

mizu-oka said:


> I could _swear _we answered this question before...dozens of times, in fact.
> 
> Mostly because a lot of the people in the fandom like yiff, so that means we're all sexual deviants!
> go stereotypes!


 ...You know I just thought of something sexual deviancy is most of the time considered deviant by what is outside the norm of society, but since this is the furry fandom relative to furries since I'm straight and not into anything kinky wouldn't that make me a sexual deviant by furry standards? :V


----------



## Oovie (Jul 11, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> stupid close-minded *humans*
> -growls-


I just get chills of anger for some reason when I see furries put humans in this context. Because well you know, that's what we all are. I just worry about some of you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I just get chills of anger for some reason when I see furries put humans in this context. Because well you know, that's what we all are. I just worry about some of you.


 Atleast he didn't say h00muns.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Atleast he didn't say h00muns.


 
I think it's a she.  Can't think of too many guys named Emily.


----------



## Tao (Jul 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFD6EFVsTg
> 
> Question answered
> 
> ^btw tao, isn't nymphomania technically a mental illness though?


 
Yes, it's classified as a mental disorder by the APA

It's still called satyriases (for males) by the ICD



Ticon said:


> Someday, when (if) you mature, you're gonna look back at this and facepalm.
> Lolololol


 
cool


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Atleast he didn't say h00muns.


 I thought it was hyoomans 

And yea, OP's a girl


----------



## Ames (Jul 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Why do furries even buy porn when they can get it for free since they're on the internet anyhow?


 
One of the greatest mysteries of the century...


----------



## blackjack94 (Jul 11, 2010)

@ Attaman, that might have been the most amazing point proving post I've ever seen.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Better question, why do people pay for porn period

"Pay $10 a month to see boobs"


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Better question, why do people pay for porn period
> 
> "Pay $10 a month to see boobs"


 That's what I've been asking.


----------



## Ames (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> "Pay $10 a month to see boobs"


 
But YOU can see boobs whenever you want! D:

Even if the internet is down and the power is out. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> But YOU can see boobs whenever you want! D:


 It's as easy as looking down :3c


----------



## Tao (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's as easy as looking down :3c


 
My girlfriends let me sit in their laps

Their boobs are comfy against my back ^^


----------



## Ames (Jul 12, 2010)

Tao said:


> My girlfriend*(s)* let me sit in their laps
> 
> Their boobs are comfy against my back ^^


 
Wuh?


----------



## Riv (Jul 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Smells of Ad Hominem, generalization, and a hint of butt-hurt.


Ad Hominem; Since I'm talking about you as a person, and your behavior, the fact that it is an ad hominem argument is actually a credit to my argument, and not a fault.
Generalization; I don't mean to generalize about you, but my only experiences with you have shown you to be an irritable person with an abrasive personality.
Butt-hurt; Say it with me this time; "I. Don't. Get. Butthurt."


Attaman said:


> Congrats, I haven't.  I've taken about two semesters of philosophy,


There's your problem, right there.



Attaman said:


> so that's about the greatest grasp of anything I have anywhere near the field.  But I'm interested in hearing the relevance of my lack of Psychology Courses to either snark or actual debate on the stupidity of the opening post's content / the importance of sex in the fandom.  Because that's what the post was:  Snark, and content either stand-alone or mixed with snark.  Oh, and there was a small snipe at you, but that can't possibly be entirely important to the entire structure of my post or your response.



Over half of the vertical space occupied by your post consisted of quotes of things I said and your "replies" to said quotes.


Attaman said:


> Definitely not related.


The comment on your general lack of understanding of psychology was a response to your _implication_ that I didn't know what I was talking about when reflecting on the state of humankind's general method of thinking.



Attaman said:


> I'll mimic Browder's request to know what "stupid blathering" there was in my post.
> 
> Quote Part 1:  Response to OP's content.
> 
> Quote Part 2:  Response to a poor attempt at being philosophical ("One could ask why does humanity do [x] instead of [y]?"), with an (admittedly poor quality) response that the question isn't necessary, you can sum humanity up with a general "Fuck yeah" or "God Dammit".  Again, your question relating to "summing up humanity", with me giving a way to sum it up.



Parts 1 & 2 have a general lack of meaningful content. Blathering.



Attaman said:


> Context:  One use in that quote block.
> Implication: Six times, three in one block with the entire purpose being their repetition.
> Total word count of post: 455.
> 
> I did not realize that seven words of 455 made up half the post.



I did not realize that anyone could fail to recognize that that wasn't a mathematical statement meant to stand up against empirical study, but rather a sarcastic statement about the poor use of those words.



Attaman said:


> I wonder if I struck a nerve, what with the two alternate texts and entire second sentence being an ad hominem / third sentence an attempt to discredit me over things I never claimed to have.



For someone calling "ad hominem" so many times, you appear to be using many such arguments yourself. 


Attaman said:


> Another ad homin- wait a second.


Again, since I'm challenging you as a person, and not something you have proposed, ad hominem is appropriate.


Attaman said:


> Riv said:
> 
> 
> > (What's more, it makes it apparent that you want nothing more than to start a flame-war with me, but, alas, you won't get one.)
> ...


I can see no reason for posting such inflammatory and irrelevant information except in order to start a flame war. Furthermore;



Attaman said:


> Yes, and someone rose like a moth to a flame.  It was almost as easy as rising Tashkent.


OMG YOU ARE TRYING TO START A FLAME WAR LOL.



Attaman said:


> If you aren't one, I apologize on that point.  Luckily, it was not a chain-argument, so this removal does not make my entire post crumble to dust.



Apology accepted on that; though I never claimed that defeating that one statement would destroy your entire post. Funny how you assume this was my intention.



Attaman said:


> Once more people, this is him not trying to rile me up.   One comment on his avatar fiasco, and I'm an "ignorant, arrogant, cognitively dissonant man of inferior in theory of mind to an autistic child who he should expect nothing of value from.  But he isn't trying to rile me up.  No sir.  Didn't touch any nerves.



No, one comment on the avatar fiasco, and you're a blathering idiot. That comment was completely irrelevant to the topic at hand.



Attaman said:


> To the guy that up until last week had "Scrub" in bright green letters inside his avatar, with "amazingly expendable" in his user title.  You can tell I just reek of the mindset that I'm the center of the universe.



I didn't say anything about you "thinking you were the center of the universe." Everyone wears a mask, and this is especially true on a furry forum. Your posts speak much louder than your choice of avatar or a four-word string you chose to accompany it.



Attaman said:


> Are you happy?  I removed the stuff that isn't directly related to the topic at hand.   I gutted my post so thoroughly for your approval.



That would have been a wonderful post.



Attaman said:


> Covered above.


Not really; your statement didn't really pass for philosophy, or even logical thought for that matter. Many human actions are neither awesome nor complete failure.



Attaman said:


> 1 a (1) : unreasonably or perversely unyielding...
> Huh, funny.  When you look at other definitions, two are neutral, one negative, and one positive.  Taken from Merriam-Webster, by the way.



The first definition is the most common and relevant. Unreasonably unyielding. This is bad. My definition is from the Oxford American, by the way. If you were smart enough to discern that the "implication" was that stubborn was bad, then you would have been able to deduce that the definition I was using would be the definition with bad "implications"



Attaman said:


> 1 : a person lacking in judgment or prudence
> ...
> 3 a : a harmlessly deranged person or one lacking in common powers of understanding b : one with a marked propensity or fondness for something <a dancing fool> <a fool for candy>
> ...
> ...


Can you say, in all honesty, that anyone you have met is consistently experienced and prudent? We are irrational by nature. We live moment by moment on instinctual hunches. We are all fools.



Attaman said:


> So, I apologize.  You're right, partially.  That was blathering.  It's not context-reliant:  Blatantly false in general.



Covered this just a second ago.



Attaman said:


> Yes, and someone rose like a moth to a flame.  It was almost as easy as rising Tashkent.



Your insistence on attempting to embarrass me has made you appear self-contradictory. One moment, you are not trying to inflame me. The next, it was intentional, and you find it funny. Which is it?



Attaman said:


> I'm sorry, I should have spelled it out for the simpler members of the forum.  The implications that:
> Humanity is in a pitiful state overall
> Most people never leave the state of being pitiful



And you can deny either of these? Have you been on the internet lately? Watched mTV? Seen the crap ratings-war that television news has become? What about the joke that we call politics nowadays?



Attaman said:


> Yes, because that whole comment on misanthropy was solely centered on you.  And I'm liking how you omitted a large portion of my post to comment on how it was dribble.  You know, like all the content sections?


Nice. Trying to make me look vain? I'm going to ignore that. The very last two paragraphs were of acceptable quality, even though most of your points were covered on page 1 already.



Attaman said:


> The more frequent types of misanthropes within the fandom, and once more an apology if you aren't a misanthrope.  Point remains that most misanthropes in the fandom are about as stable / enjoyable to argue with as a brick wall.  Unless, of course, someone wishes to say that they have fun arguing with the "Animals never murdar!" / "Natural disasters are all man's fault!" type of misanthropes that tend to choke up the fandom in places like Youtube.


Those guys are idiots, for obvious reasons.


Attaman said:


> Ball's in your court again, monsieur.


Right back at ya.


----------



## Tao (Jul 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Wuh?


 
Girl friends, plural

like how girls have girlfriends they go shopping with and things

Obviously I'm not going out with a girl cause I'm gay and stuff yo


----------



## Conker (Jul 12, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Stuff like this is just as bad as the hyper sexuality imo.


 Worse. People can relate to enjoying porn, but most people look at what the OP said and think "Must be Sarah Palin's child"


----------



## chewie (Jul 12, 2010)

cause of websites like this www.godhatesfurries.com


----------



## Bando (Jul 12, 2010)

chewie said:


> cause of websites like this www.godhatesfurries.com



 You know that's a joke, right?


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

chewie said:


> cause of websites like this www.godhatesfurries.com


 lol@fake websites


----------



## chewie (Jul 12, 2010)

I dont know it seems pretty real but if its fake =/ lol


----------



## chewie (Jul 12, 2010)

ok then here cause of videos like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqm5IZAAaPE


----------



## Delta (Jul 12, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 
Back to sofurry with you. Go on, 'git.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 
Blank stare, while flexing my human fingers. That I type with. Not paws, fingers. Imagine that.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 12, 2010)

The human species doesn't like what it doesn't understand.

But in a few more years, the fandom will be put into a better light.  And I'll be around to see it happen .


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 12, 2010)

Winds said:


> Back to sofurry with you. Go on, 'git.


 ^ this... xD


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Furries at to a degree a fetish like any other kink.

And just like how people misinterpret BDSM as a violent fetish rather than trust,

some people see

furries as horny yiffers rather than art enthusiasts. (not saying of course all people view either in either context)


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> The human species doesn't like what it doesn't understand.
> 
> But in a few more years, the fandom will be put into a better light.  And I'll be around to see it happen .


 
Not if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 12, 2010)

chewie said:


> cause of websites like this www.godhatesfurries.com


 
Ho my that place is funny lol. They can keep spending their money on their ISP provider to keep the website running, and we can just sit back and watch what trash they can possibly throw at us.

Thing is though, first impressions are lasting impressions and only the smartest of smart people would decide, "Hey, maybe I should another point of view on this fandom and use another source other than just this godhatesfurries.com website."



chewie said:


> ok then here cause of videos like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqm5IZAAaPE



I saw that one too lol, I left a fairly long message there defending the fandom and now that I look at it again with a more mature, more contained, more restrained point of view, there are better ways I could've handled the situation.


----------



## chewie (Jul 12, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Ho my that place is funny lol. They can keep spending their money on their ISP provider to keep the website running, and we can just sit back and watch what trash they can possibly throw at us.
> 
> Thing is though, first impressions are lasting impressions and only the smartest of smart people would decide, "Hey, maybe I should another point of view on this fandom and use another source other than just this godhatesfurries.com website."
> 
> ...


yep i just told the guy that i loved him and he provided us furries with a good ol jolly laugh


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

chewie said:


> ok then here cause of videos like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqm5IZAAaPE


 And lol @ fail troll videos


----------



## Attaman (Jul 12, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> The human species doesn't like what it doesn't understand.


 I _really_ dislike this argument.  It implies furries are separate from the rest of humanity (furthermore, implies that they are separate and _superior_).  It's also usually a single step away from saying "Well only Furries understand the fandom" or "someone who understands the fandom couldn't possibly think it's predominantly yiff / porn."  The first implication is bad in that it means just because someone doesn't shout across the net "I IZ FURRY GUYZ" that they can't be accepted as a reliable source on the Furry Fandom, while the second is bad because it ignores all the porn within the fandom.  Since I can't tell your age but your post style / avatar implies you're under 18, I'll semi-excuse you as you haven't had the mature filter disabled thus allowing you to see OMGWTF THE PAIN PORN!



slydude851 said:


> But in a few more years, the fandom will be put into a better light.  And I'll be around to see it happen .


It won't be so long as the fandom keeps turning any work of media with animal and human (or, worse, anthropomorphic animal) characters into a porn subject, as well as throwing massive fits when someone says something negative about it.  D&D got out of the limelight by showing that its players were civil people who didn't flip out over small things.  Furry sparks into a raging inferno if someone says something worse than neutral in front of a camera or journalist, claiming the media was out to blame them and readying lynch mobs for the "horrible fur" who "lied" about them.



Fenrari said:


> some people see furries as horny yiffers rather than art enthusiasts. (not saying of course all people view either in either context)


I'm one of said people.  Because a lot of them aren't art enthusiasts.  And it's not me misrepresenting them looking at the art due to some hidden meaning:  I think it's hard to find a hidden meaning in a hermaphroditic Lugia with gigantic breasts fucking their thirteen knotted 'sona, or a gigantic muscular dragon schlicking herself on a "couch" made of houses.  

I don't see _all_ furries in that light, but a lot of them I have the (mis)fortune to come across just look interested in the art for pornographic reasons, or at least predominantly pornographic reasons.  To repeat once more, I feel the porn could be removed without _killing_ the fandom, but it would be an excessive blow that drove many people off / left others much less involved.  The majority of the content would remain (if only because furries like to consolidate any artwork of anthropomorphized characters into the fandom), but nowhere near as many people would be around enjoying it.



ZavCoyote said:


> Because anti-furs are dumb


  To what severity are we speaking?  Those that recognize the fucked up shit and don't want it stuffed in their face, or those that hear "fur" somewhere in a post (such as in a word like "furthermore") and go on a tirade?



ZavCoyote said:


> "What's a furry? Let's look it up on Google Ima- aaaAAAAAH OH GOD"


  Try "Huh, the fandom doesn't look that bad.  Let me join FA.  Hm, mature filter?  Ah, I'll let it slide.  I've been around the net for a few ye-  what?  Is that thing shoving a house in its... oh my god!  That one's eating someone with its dick!  There's more! What the hell?!  "Bad Dragon"?"

It's not like you need to leave a major furry site to see the "dark" side of the fandom quite readily.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 12, 2010)

Has anybody said stereotypes yet? 
You know, like all gay guys are camp, French eat garlic etc..


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2010)

gtfo newfag, etc etc


----------



## yourbestfriend (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm just gonna pretend I didn't see anything..


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

yourbestfriend said:


> I'm just gonna pretend I didn't see anything..


 
Cool and interesting.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 12, 2010)

Because it doesn't matter what furry website you visit, you'll still be greeted by hordes of dripping dicks and bouncing boobs.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe it's the high porn/clean content ratio and the high porn/clean art attention received ratio. And the con sex parties. And the murrsuits. And the zoophiles. And the plushophiles. And the fact that everyone needs to know about these -philes because it's like, who they are or something. And the animal dildoes. And the creepy fuckers who are accepted and validated instead of told to gtfo.

Just sayin', 2+2 isn't hard.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> *stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-*


Hey, guess what? You're human. Deal with it.



DragonLover17 said:


> Mostly its because of one CSI:Crime scene investigation episode that had furrys in it.


_Every _furry says that.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> Maybe it's the high porn/clean content ratio and the high porn/clean art attention received ratio. And the con sex parties. And the murrsuits. And the zoophiles. And the plushophiles. And the fact that everyone needs to know about these -philes because it's like, who they are or something. And the animal dildoes. And the creepy fuckers who are accepted and validated instead of told to gtfo.
> 
> Just sayin', 2+2 isn't hard.



It is for people in denial. They should just admit it.



I'm a straight fox though.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> Maybe it's the high porn/clean content ratio and the high porn/clean art attention received ratio. And the con sex parties. And the murrsuits. And the zoophiles. And the plushophiles. And the fact that everyone needs to know about these -philes because it's like, who they are or something. And the animal dildoes. And the creepy fuckers who are accepted and validated instead of told to gtfo.
> 
> Just sayin', 2+2 isn't hard.


This.



ZavCoyote said:


> fyi people who are into zoophilia are _not furries._


There _are _people in the fandom who are zoophiles.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> fyi people who are into zoophilia are _not furries._


 
Duh. But there are zoophiles in the fandom who are outspoken about it. People who fuck stuffed animals aren't necessarily furries either, but there are furries who fuck stuffed animals and think everyone needs to know.

Horror stories, I have them.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> fyi people who are into zoophilia are _not furries._


 There are zoophiles in the fandom


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

If furries weren't so fucking open about their fetishes and "furry pride," I don't think they'd be associated with yiff so much. But life doesn't work that way, and since furries have this retarded sort of need to be praised for what they like and try to gain this praise by throwing it right out there, they're recognized as nymphomaniacal fetishists that live to have sex with each other in fursuits.


----------



## Don (Jul 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> Horror stories, I have them.



Interesting. Any particularly funny/traumatizing ones?



Amphion said:


> If furries weren't so fucking open about their  fetishes and "furry pride," I don't think they'd be associated with yiff  so much. But life doesn't work that way, and since furries have this  retarded sort of need to be praised for what they like and try to gain  this praise by throwing it right out there, they're recognized as  nymphomaniacal fetishists that live to have sex with each other in  fursuits.



Very much this.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

At the end of the day it is the way of the human race, Our race to judge something before we truly know what it is like or how it feels, Or even how our lives and others are affected by it.
Of course you are going to have people jump all over the chance to say we are horrible sexual deviants just because at the end of the day that is what they WANT to believe *shrugs*
Take the good with the bad for every 10 that learn to dislike us unjustly, 2 or more of them will learn and be allright with us, If we jump down all naysayers throats and don't try to teach first we won't get anywhere.
Oh and as a gay, I doubley approve my message.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> True, but they aren't furries. They call themselves so, but they aren't furries.


 
Yes they are.

If I am into ___ porn, that doesn't make me any less furry. It just means I'm even more fucked up than normal furries.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> True, but they aren't furries. They call themselves so, but they aren't furries.


 ..............that flew right over your head didn't it?

THERE. ARE. ZOOPHILES. IN. THE. FANDOM
THEY. IDENTIFY. AS. FURRIES.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> True, but they aren't furries. They call themselves so, but they aren't furries.


..You're kidding me, right?


----------



## Don (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> True, but they aren't furries. They call themselves so, but they aren't furries.



It appears you have just signed your FAF death sentence. Congratulations!

Seriously though, they are zoophiles who consider themselves furries; which in the minds of most people makes them furries. To date, the fandom does not have a sliding scale of 'furryness.'


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Inb4 "That's not what I meant" or change of topic.


Edit: fuck.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone who has doubts of furry's perverseness, 
and the assumption that "the bad mean hyoooomans are just judging us before they get to know us because they is INSECURE ABOUT THEMSELVES!!!",
needs only to look at the mainsite Furaffinity without the filters on, at any given time.

THAT is why people associate furry with sexual deviancy,
you fucking morons.
All it takes it a pair of eyes, and not endlessly sodomizing yourself with a great big "HOPELESSLY IN DENIAL" stick.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> True, but they aren't furries. They call themselves so, but they aren't furries.


This.  This is another reason people aren't amused by the fandom.  People are allowed to be members of the fandom _right up until the moment of guilt_, in which case they suddenly become "Not furries" and - oh look - problem solved.  The fandom's solution to "You have bad members in the fandom" is to first go "no we don't", and then - if someone persists - say "Well they say they're in, but they obviously aren't."  But still take no action against said people to prove they aren't members.



Chaotic_Soma said:


> Oh and as a gay, I doubley approve my message.


I don't, mostly because your post implies that many of the people who dislike either Furries or Homosexuals have no idea how things really are.  This is a bit of a peeve of mine, as it's a horrible argument.  "Well they aren't a member of our fandom / sexuality / race / etcetera so they obviously have no idea about how things really are."


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Okay, okay, calm down.
> 
> But if I ever talk to a zoophile in real life I'll slap them across the face and tell them to snap out of whatever hypnosis they are in.


 What does that have to do with anything anyone just said? Or are you basically saying "I give up"


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Okay, okay, calm down.
> 
> But if I ever talk to a zoophile in real life* I'll slap them across the face* and tell them to *snap out of whatever hypnosis they are in*.


...Oh my fucking god. How old are you, twelve?


----------



## Don (Jul 12, 2010)

Amphion said:


> ...Oh my fucking god. How old are you, twelve?


 
Knowing the average age of people on FAF, I'd say that's a pretty good guess.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Knowing the average age of people on FAF, I'd say that's a pretty good guess.


:[


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I don't, mostly because your post implies that many of the people who dislike either Furries or Homosexuals have no idea how things really are. This is a bit of a peeve of mine, as it's a horrible argument. "Well they aren't a member of our fandom / sexuality / race / etcetera so they obviously have no idea about how things really are."


 
In Alot of cases I have had to deal with IRL I have come across people that have hated gay people and become friends with me and after finding out I was gay didn't mind and just through hanging out realized their misconceptions are most the time totally well missplaced.

Are you going to tell me that after making friends with someone and explaining things in a non in your face way doesn't win over the majority of people?


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Okay, if I tell it to you this way:
> I'd do whatever a sane human being would do if they talked to someone who happens to _fuck animals._


What, do you have a bestiality radar or something? It's not like they all run around the street yelling, "HI, EVERYONE! I JUST BONED MY DOG AND I LIKED IT!"

The sane human being would probably keep his mouth shut and either leave the zoophile alone because, "Hey, it's not affecting ME!" or file a report for animal abuse or something like that.



ZavCoyote said:


> I'm 15, geez.


This explains everything.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Okay, if I tell it to you this way:
> I'd do whatever a sane human being would do if they talked to someone who happens to _fuck animals._


 
Though I'm sure a good portion of the furries in the world may have fantasized or thought about screwing or being screwed by animals, it's hardly the case with all of us. Furries come from all walks of life and are part of every age group.

Don't be so quick to judge, you haven't even lived half the average human life span yet.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Dude - a lot of the furries I have met IRL are extremely goddamn open about what they are interested in. It wouldn't take long to figure it out.


And how many furries is that? One?



ZavCoyote said:


> You're from Facepunch, aren't you? That would explain the sudden generalizing.


You just joined the fandom like, a few days ago didn't you? Better question. Age is void


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 12, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Interesting. Any particularly funny/traumatizing ones?


 
Well, there was this guy who had to describe to me_ in detail _his, uh, relationship with Sonic the Hedgehog he expressed by boning--sorry, making love to--his plushie. My head still hurts from what I read before I ran away.

Plus there's my friend, who invited an out-of-state furry pal over for a weekend because he fucking loves company, and later discovered a special hole in one of his stuffed animals that was found slightly displaced. He had to throw it out.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Dude - a lot of the furries I have met IRL are extremely goddamn open about what they are interested in. It wouldn't take long to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> You're from Facepunch, aren't you? That would explain the sudden generalizing.


I don't know what Facepunch is, so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> Well, there was this guy who had to describe to me_ in detail _his, uh, relationship with Sonic the Hedgehog he expressed by boning--sorry, making love to--his plushie. My head still hurts from what I read before I ran away.
> 
> Plus there's my friend, who invited an out-of-state furry pal over for a weekend because he fucking loves company, and later discovered a special hole in one of his stuffed animals that was found slightly displaced. He had to throw it out.



O_O That is definitly qiute disturbing but fricken hilarious at the same time hahaha
I didn't realize that there was a plush fetish before this!
Poor plush, Reminds me of a skit on season 2 of Robot Chicken with that detergeant bear, Cuddly I think it was haha!


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> Well, there was this guy who had to describe to me_ in detail _his, uh, relationship with Sonic the Hedgehog he expressed by boning--sorry, making love to--his plushie. My head still hurts from what I read before I ran away.
> 
> Plus there's my friend, who invited an out-of-state furry pal over for a weekend because he fucking loves company, and later discovered a special hole in one of his stuffed animals that was found slightly displaced. He had to throw it out.


 
Note to self: Go buy a plushie Furries are fucked up people.



Chaotic_Soma said:


> I didn't realize that there was a plush fetish before this!



Personal advice, get out before you start hearing about the more fucked up fetishes.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 12, 2010)

Chaotic_Soma said:


> Are you going to tell me that after making friends with someone and explaining things in a non in your face way doesn't win over the majority of people?


For homosexuality, no.  For Furry, _*YES*_.  Because 90% of the people who try to "educate" me are spouting BS in an attempt to preserve the fandom's image.  I have watched with my own two eyes Furries show how "non-sexual" the fandom is.  You can remove the sex and keep the fandom, but you'd push a _lot_ of people out of the fandom in the process.



Fenrari said:


> Though I'm sure a good portion of the furries in the world may have fantasized or thought *about screwing or being screwed by animals*, it's hardly the case with all of us. Furries come from all walks of life and are part of every age group.
> 
> *Don't be so quick to judge*, you haven't even lived half the average human life span yet.


  This is not helping your case.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> Note to self: Go buy a plush Furries are fucked up people.


 
That good sir is an understatement. Granted of course if the friend didn't ask about your kinks ahead of time I'm wondering why he invited this random dude over for sex in the first place.


----------



## truthspeaker (Jul 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause furries will spend 100 dollars on a single furry porn drawing.


 
Or $70 for nothing at all.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That good sir is an understatement. Granted of course if the friend didn't ask about your kinks ahead of time I'm wondering why he invited this random dude over for sex in the first place.


 
Wait what? I hope you quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> I've been a furry for like a year or so, though I had about 2 months of inactivity due to lack of interest and time.
> What do you mean "Age is void"?


In the question I've asked, your age means jack shit

Okay, so basically you're just naive. Still doesn't answer how many furries you've met though 



ZavCoyote said:


> Fucks sake, I have nothing to say here. So far two people on here have agreed with what I said, the rest have become severly butthurt.


Haha no

To say that zoophiles that are furries don't exist is silly to me. Because I've seen one or two, possibly more here


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Okay, then I don't know how you share the same opinions as the members of said website.


I say one thing, and you assume I'm from some website I've never even heard about?

Wow. Just...wow.

Oh, nevermind. You're a kid. Why should I be surprised?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> Wait what? I hope you quoted the wrong person.


 
My bad I'm used to a different forum where both quotes would have shown up in the reply window.

I was going to say that yes Furries are sometimes really fucked up people.

And as a reply to the quote that you had from Blue:

"The dude invited a furry friend for a weekend to have sex with, how did he not know he was a plushophile?"


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> To say that zoophiles that are furries don't exist is silly to me. Because I've seen one or two, possibly more here


 
And it makes sense too.



Fenrari said:


> My bad I'm used to a different forum where both quotes would have shown up in the reply window.
> 
> I was going to say that yes Furries are sometimes really fucked up people.
> 
> ...



You can put more than one quote per post, just not the way that you can on other forums.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I say one thing, and you assume I'm from some website I've never even heard about?
> 
> Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> Oh, nevermind. You're a kid. Why should I be surprised?


 Nu-uh you're obviously a fake fur and just acting like you've never heard of the site. Go back 2 4chan u troll


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Eh. That's not what I said. I said that zoophiles who call themselves furries are dumb, because they aren't. I never said they don't _exist. _But okay, maybe they are furries - really, really, really, REALLY fucked up ones.


So, they fuck animals, so that means they can't be furry, right? Is that it?


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

Amphion said:


> So, they fuck animals, so that means they can't be furry, right? Is that it?


 
Correct'o!

Anything that has to do with sex and animals is not furry, and can in no way be related.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> My bad I'm used to a different forum where both quotes would have shown up in the reply window.
> 
> I was going to say that yes Furries are sometimes really fucked up people.
> 
> ...



He didn't invite him over for sex. He invited him over to hang out. He just apparently decided to have sex with someone else's stuffed animal when left alone.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Because practically every member share the exact goddamn opinion. That's why I assumed so.
> Jesus christ, stop being so butthurt.


 Yea, because furries are supposed to be accepting and not judgmental at all, right?


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nu-uh you're obviously a fake fur and just acting like you've never heard of the site. Go back 2 4chan u troll


NO U



ZavCoyote said:


> Because practically every member share the exact goddamn opinion. That's why I assumed so.
> Jesus christ, stop being so *butthurt*.


LOL.

Oh yeah, I am SO butthurt.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> For homosexuality, no. For Furry, _*YES*_. Because 90% of the people who try to "educate" me are spouting BS in an attempt to preserve the fandom's image. I have watched with my own two eyes Furries show how "non-sexual" the fandom is. You can remove the sex and keep the fandom, but you'd push a _lot_ of people out of the fandom in the process.



I guess I have just been more sheltered because everyone with whom I felt comfortable to mention it was fine with it, Or was alittle apprehensive but because of knowing me was fine with after I explained I'm still the same.

I guess it's like gay bashing and hate crimes, just because I have never gotten it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

@Tally
Oh don't worry my mind has been scared for many years now, I know about most things just didn't pick up on this one which is tame, Go figure haha!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Blues said:


> He didn't invite him over for sex. He invited him over to hang out. He just apparently decided to have sex with someone else's stuffed animal when left alone.


 
I guess I'm just around too many "polyamorous BS" people... As for the plushie, RIP. Not every furry is a plushophile. And sadly the media and our attentions jump out at the things that stand out... namely the people that end up having sex with such.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> By _my definition_, by _my opinion_:
> No. They are not furries. I don't care how much they like the art, the moment they start fucking an animal, they're just full of shit and don't deserve any attention except hate.


There are such things as zoophiles that DON'T act on that fetish, you know.

So, what'll make you happy? Get someone to ban anyone that has a zoophile tag in their FA profile or something?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Amphion said:


> There are such things as zoophiles that DON'T act on that fetish, you know.


 
Don't waste your time with that wolf-thing. He's just here to argue with random people because he doesn't have any friends to talk to in real life. He's not going to change just because we give him reason... It's just like any other fanatical group.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Yes you are.


You'd know, wouldn't you?


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Hi. I see you didn't read my post. Bye.


 Which one? The one where you say you met 10 furries?

Oh yes, and your excuse for why you can't think straight is lame


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> You don't know what you replied too?
> And tell me more stuff I already said, please


 I try to block shitty posts from my mind


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> That doesn't explain how you can *make your own posts*.


wat


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> That doesn't explain how you can make your own posts.


 Ouch, what a comeback


----------



## truthspeaker (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I guess I'm just around too many "polyamorous BS" people... As for the plushie, RIP. Not every furry is a plushophile. And sadly the media and our attentions jump out at the things that stand out... namely the people that end up having sex with such.



I saw a girl fuck a plushie on her webcam once. It was soo hot.

@ZavCoyote @Riv LOL Fail.
@Attaman Bravo good sir!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> ... I didn't come here to argue, I came here to have fun. I guess this forum wasn't made for fun, but for useless discussion that isn't going to go anywhere.


 
If you haven't noticed already, you're forcing this argument to continue by replying to all of these people. You don't have to get the last word in to be seen as the better person in an argument. But by purposefully stretching it on, you're telling people you want this.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

truthspeaker said:


> I saw a girl fuck a plushie on her webcam once. It was soo hot.


..Good for you?


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you haven't noticed already, you're forcing this argument to continue by replying to all of these people. You don't have to get the last word in to be seen as the better person in an argument. But by purposefully stretching it on, you're telling people you want this.


 Getting the last word in also doesn't make you any more smarter in some cases

Just sayin'


----------



## Icky (Jul 12, 2010)

why is this shitty thread still alive.

oh yeah, furries arguing. 

:|


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> why is this shitty thread still alive.
> 
> oh yeah, furries arguing.
> 
> :|


Yep!


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...no seriously why the fuck do people *buy *porn?


 
Cause they got money to waste :V


Tycho said:


> Because the furries they see and hear about are noisy perverts.


 
THIS!


Akro said:


> Dont refer to humans like that, it only makes you look like a fool.
> 
> You can think it all you want, because I do too, but dont vocalize it -.-


 
THIS AS WELL, stop talking like you aren't a human...that just furthers the stereotype :\


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 12, 2010)

It's because the banner to the largest furry hub is currently a gay fellatio reference, because "babyfur" is a listed category, and because popularity is largely determined by ability to draw porn.

All these things aside, people ask "Wtf is furry!?" While weird mascot suit sex isn't primary, it does happen... meanwhile any other description of the furry fandom is extremely confusing and inconsistent. It's not humanity's fault the furry fandom has atrocious PR.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> It's because the banner to the largest furry hub is currently a gay fellatio reference, because "babyfur" is a listed category, and because popularity is largely determined by ability to draw porn.
> 
> All these things aside, people ask "Wtf is furry!?" While weird mascot suit sex isn't primary, it does happen... meanwhile any other description of the furry fandom is extremely confusing and inconsistent. It's not humanity's fault the furry fandom has atrocious PR.


 

^^ God


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> THIS AS WELL, stop talking like you aren't a human...that just furthers the stereotype :\


 
This. It's my new pet peeve. 

Whenever I see someone do it, I will call them out on it.


----------



## The DK (Jul 12, 2010)

exactly, lets face it were all human only a messed up science experiment can change that. on topic most people you talk about furrys about that know nothing about, automaticlly think they are gay sexual deviants that fuck animals and that i it self pisses me off


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 12, 2010)

The DK said:


> exactly, lets face it were all human only a messed up science experiment can change that. on topic most people you talk about furrys about that know nothing about, automaticlly think they are gay sexual deviants that fuck animals and that i it self pisses me off


 
Because it's totally the public's fault that furry has tons of crazy people willing to yell that it's about sex with dogs, plus a million passive-aggressive ones who won't explain it properly.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 12, 2010)

The DK said:


> lets face it were all human only a messed up science experiment can change that.


 Or God trollin'. Of course, that happens every day.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 12, 2010)

Icky said:


> why is this shitty thread still alive.
> 
> oh yeah, furries arguing.
> 
> :|


 
As far as I know, there are no furries on these forums. If there were, it would be much more of a hugbox.

This thread makes me laugh. To answer OP; because it is. Like it or not, half of the stuff who comes in and out of the furdom is porn. Just turn out that filter and see for yourself... unless of course you don't consider foot, inflation, fat, vore, diapers and manpreg as porn, but people still fap to it, so there.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 12, 2010)

You know in like the 1st grade people said you liked to eat poop, and people crowded around you and yelled, "EWW!"? Then you brought fudge from home and ate it just to gross them out? Of course not, that's my childhood.

The moral is: embrace the stereotype; you get to freak people out with it.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 12, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> You know in like the 1st grade people said you liked to eat poop, and people crowded around you and yelled, "EWW!"? Then you brought fudge from home and ate it just to gross them out? Of course not, that's my childhood.
> 
> The moral is: embrace the stereotype; you get to freak people out with it.


 
OH MY GOD YOU'RE THAT KID?!


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> As far as I know, there are no furries on these forums. If there were, it would be much more of a hugbox.
> 
> This thread makes me laugh. To answer OP; because it is. Like it or not, half of the stuff who comes in and out of the furdom is porn. Just turn out that filter and see for yourself... unless of course you don't consider foot, inflation, fat, vore, diapers and manpreg as porn, but people still fap to it, so there.


 Even with the filter on, you'll still see fetish stuff, minus the penises and stuff


----------



## The DK (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Even with the filter on, you'll still see fetish stuff, minus the penises and stuff



its true


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

The DK said:


> its true


Sadly.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> This. It's my new pet peeve.
> 
> Whenever I see someone do it, I will call them out on it.


 
I really, really loathe people who do this...this is another reason why they think furries are bat shit insane
cause they sound like they believe they are what ever animal they are :\
Good thing I don't know anyone like that IRL cause I'd be inclined to punch them if they talked to me


----------



## Usarise (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey guis...wanna yiff? 

But on the topic: Not everyone yiffs...


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I really, really loathe people who do this...this is another reason why they think furries are bat shit insane
> cause they sound like they believe they are what ever animal they are :\
> Good thing I don't know anyone like that IRL cause I'd be inclined to punch them if they talked to me


 
Like the ones who use a litter box?


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Like the ones who use a litter box?



That's a really disturbing sight to try to imagine, But I guess if you think about there is something or someone dedicated to it *shudders in fear*


----------



## Lyvain (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with one these posts... I lost track...

I think furries are so closely associated with "yiff" because the more sexual ones tend to be the more outspoken ones.
That, and "yiff" is a furry term anyway. >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Like the ones who use a litter box?


 
lmao xD
I'd bury their faces in it:V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lmao xD
> I'd bury their faces :V


 I'd bury more than their faces.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I'd bury more than their faces.


 
I meant to say bury their faces in it...I'm too sleepy right now, damn job is boring @.@


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jul 12, 2010)

To answer your question: At least three of the threads in the den right now (not including this one) are about porn. 

/THREAD


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> To answer your question: At least three of the threads in the den right now (not including this one) are about porn.
> 
> /THREAD


Don't forget all the dead threads relating to porn, too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause furries will spend 100 dollars on a single furry porn drawing.


 
Maybe even $200!

Because furry porn is pretty common.


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2010)

It's all about the sexy animal artworks.

I've read somewhere on the internet that a lot of artists tend to masturbate on cartoon artworks more then on real life people photos.


----------



## Pine (Jul 13, 2010)

I just came out of the furry closet to one of my friends and he thought I was an "animal fucker". I then had to go through a long process telling him the difference between furry fandom and bestiality :/


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I just came out of the furry closet to one of my friends and he thought I was an "animal fucker". I then had to go through a long process telling him the difference between furry fandom and bestiality :/


 
So you fucked a real animal instead of a cartoon animal ?


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 13, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I just came out of the furry closet...


For god's sake...


----------



## Brazen (Jul 13, 2010)

Dog dicks are the number 1 export in the furry fandom in terms of cash-flow, it's entirely correct to assume the whole fandom is nothing but porn with those sorts of numbers.


----------



## NinaxPanther (Jul 13, 2010)

wow.....this topic sure went far o_o;


----------



## Willow (Jul 13, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> For god's sake...


 You're cool now


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

The answer to this question is me.

Also most people won't even try to understand something they do not.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> The answer to this question is me.
> 
> Also most people won't even try to understand something they do not.


What's so hard to understand about animal people having sex?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> What's so hard to understand about animal people having sex?


Lol good point....

Just because we're weird doesn't mean they have to hate us though :V

And probably 3% of the fandom ISN'T obsessed with sex.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol good point....
> 
> Just because we're weird doesn't mean they have to hate us though :V
> 
> And probably 3% of the fandom ISN'T obsessed with sex.


Most likely.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Most likely.


Its funny because they receive an equal amount of hate for being furverts.


----------



## Machine (Jul 13, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Its funny because they receive an equal amount of hate for being furverts.


And that is what I call comedic gold.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jul 13, 2010)

It must be because they met the wrong furry at first, or was given half assed information. No, we are not all as extreme as others. However it is the extreme part of the fandom that people focus on. The extreme is what gains attention and makes media ratings pop. We have so many good points but it is easier to focus on the bad and not the good.


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 13, 2010)

Because society is always focused on the "negative" things.
Also because a large majority of furries like yiff.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Jul 13, 2010)

Any fandom out there has some sort of porn base, so furries aren't alone in this. We're just more open to our porn stuff then some people and since we aren't a widely known fandom people initially beleive what they see or hear from the start rather then trying to find facts and mabey get to know a furry.

Our stereotype is that we're all creepers that look at yiff all the time and dress up in fursuits and fuck each other either at a con or in the middle of the desert. (Thank you CSI and 1000 Ways to Die for that idiotic loads of BS.) Stereotypes are based on some sort of truth, If there weren't people out there like that then there wouldn't be that particular stereotype.

And in the end it just comes down to human nature. *Shrugs*


----------



## Attaman (Jul 13, 2010)

DarknessHaven said:


> Any fandom out there has some sort of porn base,


This is a poor excuse.  Yes, there's Rule /34/ of Dungeons & Dragons.  But how much of the overall content is Rule /34/?  How many people are in it for predominantly - or only - the Porn?  Much less than Furry, I feel safe in guessing.  I can go to a Sci-Fi forum and reasonable expect to see no fetish threads, or in the art forum to not find any requests for Adult Commissions.  And it's not like they don't do art:  There were entire threads with hundreds / thousands of custom rendered images, so it's not like it'd be impossible.



DarknessHaven said:


> We're just more open to our porn stuff then some people


Some is correct:  Furries are open in their sexuality to the point of flaunting but do everything in their power to hide anything sexual when it's possible non-Furs are around.  I've seen Furs try to point to FA's front page as a "See, it's clean!" before... without having the dignity to tell someone they turned their mature filter off.  Or to blatantly lie about the frequency of sites like e621, Bad Dragon, the Dammit Boards, and so on.

Furry is "open" about its porn only when it comes to having it bundled in with everything else, but hidden just enough to try and claim that it's not there.



DarknessHaven said:


> and since we aren't a widely known fandom


  Well, this part's accurate at least.



DarknessHaven said:


> people initially beleive what they see or hear from the start rather then trying to find facts and mabey get to know a furry.


  Three years, talking with a couple dozen / hundred, half-dozen forums, been direct linked to at least three of the above websites I mentioned before.  I feel very confident saying "The Fandom has a lot of sex" with a straight face.



DarknessHaven said:


> Our stereotype is that we're all creepers that look at yiff all the time and dress up in fursuits and fuck each other either at a con or in the middle of the desert. (Thank you CSI and 1000 Ways to Die for that idiotic loads of BS.)


Blame the media, not the extreme members of the fandom. :V  And let's be frank here, Furries have got tons of neutral representation in the media:  What they want is a "OMG FURRY IS SO AWSUM" representation that is nothing but positive.  Those throwing a fit over CSI don't want an objective presentation:  They want a propaganda piece.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jul 14, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Mostly its because of one CSI:Crime scene investigation episode that had furrys in it.



Don't forget the "Vanity Fair" magazine article in 2001 either - just last year after CNN ran some video of 'suiters at a furcon, anchor Anderson Cooper said something along the lines of "yes, I read that Vanity Fair article, the rest of you will have to google it." _Eight years_ after the issue was published, people are still talking about it. (Irony Department: It's pretty widely assumed in NYC gay circles that Cooper is gay - and there's still plenty of people in the US who would find _that_ pervy.)

(On a personal note, my interest in fur is neither squeaky clean nor irredeemably filthy.)


----------



## Convel (Jul 14, 2010)

people see what they want to see, and don't look at the bigger picture


----------



## Attaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Convel said:


> people see what they want to see, and don't look at the bigger picture


  There is truth in this post, but I wonder if the irony is seen. :mrgreen:


----------



## mapdark (Jul 14, 2010)

I think THIS would be the answer to why everyone keeps connecting furries to yiff :


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

mapdark said:


> I think THIS would be the answer to why everyone keeps connecting furries to yiff :


Pefect!


----------



## Convel (Jul 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> There is truth in this post, but I wonder if the irony is seen. :mrgreen:



how come? i'm very tierd right now so sorry for not knowing what you mean


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Pefect!


 
Agreed.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

mapdark said:


> I think THIS would be the answer to why everyone keeps connecting furries to yiff :


 Oh I don't see the problem with that


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh I don't see the problem with that


Too common for you?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Convel said:


> how come? i'm very tierd right now so sorry for not knowing what you mean


 
For said "larger picture", look at the image Mapdark posted.  Or look in the Den at the fetish threads.  Or look at Fuzzy Aliens' posts.  Or look on FA / SoFurry without a mature filter.  Or...

Point being, the larger picture may not be what some people want to believe it is.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> For said "larger picture", look at the image Mapdark posted.  Or look in the Den at the fetish threads.  Or look at Fuzzy Aliens' posts.  Or look on FA / SoFurry without a mature filter.  Or...
> 
> Point being, the larger picture may not be what some people want to believe it is.


 Basically, the bigger picture makes things worse


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Counter Strike sprays, 'Nuff said


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Counter Strike sprays, 'Nuff said


 
Haha I love it when people spray yiff on a wall, run around the corner, and wait for a few enemy players to stop and stare at it so they can lob a grenade and kill them all.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Furries... this market group thrives on yiff. Leave it be. It makes money and acknowledgement by people who know how to manipulate the game.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Haha I love it when people spray yiff on a wall, run around the corner, and wait for a few enemy players to stop and stare at it so they can lob a grenade and kill them all.


 I'd so do that Id I didn't have so many IRL friends playing XD


----------



## Convel (Jul 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> For said "larger picture", look at the image Mapdark posted. Or look in the Den at the fetish threads. Or look at Fuzzy Aliens' posts. Or look on FA / SoFurry without a mature filter. Or...
> 
> Point being, the larger picture may not be what some people want to believe it is.


 
the way i see it, you get porn for anything that you may be into, it's just that people like to concentrate on one aspect and blow it out of proportion when it comes to furries (so far that i have noticed)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 14, 2010)

Convel said:


> the way i see it, you get porn for anything that you may be into, it's just that people like to concentrate on one aspect and blow it out of proportion when it comes to furries (so far that i have noticed)


 Well, furries are sort of fun to pick on because they over react and go crazy.  Those drama whores ruin the rep for us D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 14, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 cause of people like you

fucking stop that growling shit
and fucking accept you are human


----------



## Attaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Convel said:


> the way i see it, you get porn for anything that you may be into,


See above:  I can go to a D&D, Sci-Fi, or Tolkien forum, and I can pretty much promise you I won't see threads on Fetishes or porn-names within the universe (or at least as frequently as on FA).  Similarly, when I look up "Warhammer" or "Star Trek" on Google, it is much harder to get porn results than Furry.  And it's not the evil media that's making dozens of "Gay Yiff" results appear on google, or advertisements for a Dragon Dildo site appear on FA, or putting Cum Counters on SoFurry, or giving Y-Chan or Dammit Boards Porn sections.



Convel said:


> it's just that people like to concentrate on one aspect and blow it out of proportion when it comes to furries (so far that i have noticed)


 See what I said about irony?  :mrgreen:  Who's the one who won't look at what's right in front of them in regard to the fandom?


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 14, 2010)

Convel said:


> the way i see it, you get porn for anything that  you may be into, it's just that people like to concentrate on one aspect  and blow it out of proportion when it comes to furries (so far that i  have noticed)


 
FA is sort of a Furry hub. If you go to the front page you will almost  definitely see a few recent images of fetish pornography. It's certainly  good that it hides that stuff from non-members or those with filters  up, but it's still there right under the surface. Frankly, the wholesome  side of the fandom is just the tip of one gigantic porno iceberg. You  can't really hide that stuff, and the people who point that out do so in  spite of the effort furries put into making a false wholesome  impression.

Also, porno of anything exists, but when it's featured all over the  community's primary website it's a whole other story. The only other  communities that work that way are ones specifically of fetish porn  focus.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 14, 2010)

Because every thinks"why the fuck would nerds care about animal cartoons unless it had to do with sex?"


----------



## Attaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Because every thinks"why the fuck would nerds care about animal cartoons unless it had to do with sex?"


It's so tempting to make an ad hominem here, you have no idea how hard it was to refrain. 

Regardless, considering that at least a solid 10% of the artwork cranked out (on this site) is pornographic, it's not that hard to come to such a conclusion.


----------



## Convel (Jul 15, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well, furries are sort of fun to pick on because they over react and go crazy. Those drama whores ruin the rep for us D:


 
people like to make fun of things that are different to what they concider normal, you are right though there are a lot of drama queens out there XD.

but who is the bigger drama whore? the guy trying to provoke a responce or the person who reacts to it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 15, 2010)

Convel said:


> people like to make fun of things that are different to what they concider normal, you are right though there are a lot of drama queens out there XD.
> 
> but who is the bigger drama whore? the guy trying to provoke a responce or the person who reacts to it?


 
The one that is responding actually as they allow it to be much bigger


----------



## Convel (Jul 15, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> FA is sort of a Furry hub. If you go to the front page you will almost definitely see a few recent images of fetish pornography. It's certainly good that it hides that stuff from non-members or those with filters up, but it's still there right under the surface. Frankly, the wholesome side of the fandom is just the tip of one gigantic porno iceberg. You can't really hide that stuff, and the people who point that out do so in spite of the effort furries put into making a false wholesome impression.
> 
> Also, porno of anything exists, but when it's featured all over the community's primary website it's a whole other story. The only other communities that work that way are ones specifically of fetish porn focus.


 
yeah thats pretty much what i was trying to say, porn exitsts for everything out there, midgets, milf, old people, fucking illegal shit that just shouldn't be done but its out there anyway, but people try to make out that furries are the worst when it comes to porn >_>

i see it as 'if you don't like it don't watch it or look at it' idiots like to find stuff they don't agree with and complain about it

we all have our own reasons for being intersted in the furry fandom but porn isn't the mainstay as why we are here, the minority doesn't account for the majority


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 15, 2010)

Convel said:


> we all have our own reasons for being intersted in  the furry fandom but porn isn't the mainstay as why we are here, the  minority doesn't account for the majority


 
That's the thing tho. There's that rule, if it exists there's porn of  it. But with furries, you'll find furry stuff AND porn of it all in the  same place. No other communities really do that and try to pass  themselves off as wholesome. It's hard to say it's a minority when it's  all mixed in together... and porn artists are the most popular.



> i see it as 'if you don't like it don't watch it or look at it'  idiots  like to find stuff they don't agree with and complain about it


 
Some people scoff at anything different. However, it's a mistake to  assume that is the usual case. If there's a dissenter among thieves or  bullies (or worse), they often get told "If you don't like it, don't  watch it." Does that give you an idea of how horrible an excuse that can  be? A lot of people want to keep some tabs on the deviants, and want to  make sure furries know they have to follow the same social rules  everyone else does.

Frankly, as long as people aren't physically restricting you, they have  every right to shun what furries do. All communities deal with this... I  think baseball is a stupid and lazy sport. The furry fandom is a much  bigger target because it's a much bigger difference gap for people to  empathize with, they don't understand it and that in no way entitles it  to any more leniency.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 15, 2010)

Convel said:


> yeah thats pretty much what i was trying to say, porn exitsts for everything out there, midgets, milf, old people, fucking illegal shit that just shouldn't be done but its out there anyway, but people try to make out that furries are the worst when it comes to porn >_>


  You seem not to be reading properly, so I'll attempt to re-word it for you:

Other Fandom Sites:  Unless specifically porn intended, likely not to have it mixed in.
Furry Sites:  See "Clean" artists right next to someone selling their Dragon Dildos with "Dragon Cum"-spewing action.

Other Fandom Sites:  Discussions on new series' coming out, or motivation for characters.
Furry Sites:  The above right next to a thread on your favorite fetish, or asking if you like knots in your sex.



Convel said:


> i see it as 'if you don't like it don't watch it or look at it'


This is a horrible excuse, as has been pointed out.  If you created a website about, say, Star Wars, and it was flooded by people with sexualized Star Wars avatars discussing their favorite fetishes, would you not only say "They aren't sexual" but also "I can't tell them to stop these conversations"?



Convel said:


> we all have our own reasons for being intersted in the furry fandom but porn isn't the mainstay as why we are here, the minority doesn't account for the majority


First, not everyone (See:  Twilight / Twylight (which is it) ) here is a Furry.

Second:  Porn love _isn't_ a minority in the fandom.  For someone who keeps talking about the "bigger picture", you seem to be ignoring this a lot.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 15, 2010)

God, is this thread still alive? Why am I even surprised...

Attaman got it right, but if one's first impression was that the glorification of sexuality in the furdom is entirely the ebil troll's fault, there are very little chances that he'll ever change his mind. But like it or not, I've yet to see Star Trek or Harry Potter fans whine about how porn is destroying their fandom.

I believe the real question one should ask is; why does furry revolves around sex to begin with? My guess is it attracted zoophiles since its beginning and it in turn attracted other deviants due to its apparent tolerance towards sick fucks.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 15, 2010)

Really? You don't understand, OP? Come on.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 15, 2010)

OP, wanna yiff? :3


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 15, 2010)

Well...

1. We invented "Yiff".

2. We made a society based off a sexual fetish/casual hobby (_depending on how you view the matter_). I mean, people who are into feet haven't made a community called "footies" where roleplay with their footsonas or talk about custom socks over online footy forums now have they?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 15, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Well...
> 
> 1. We invented "Yiff".
> 
> 2. We made a society based off a sexual fetish/casual hobby (_depending on how you view the matter_). I mean, people who are into feet haven't made a community called "footies" where roleplay with their footsonas or talk about custom socks over online footy forums now have they?


 

...I'm gonna leave the fact there are furry forums/sites that are dedicated to fetishes too (including Sneezing but its on the cute side with them, I asked)

but yea those sites/forums do exist


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 15, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I believe the real question one should ask is; why does furry revolves around sex to begin with? My guess is it attracted zoophiles since its beginning and it in turn attracted other deviants due to its apparent tolerance towards sick fucks.


 
That's a good guess.

My thoughts aim towards thinking that the furry fandom is just a one big fetish genre, and the clean furries, however numerous, are just in denial. I mean, anthropomorphism is a literary and visual technique that's always been around... what's with all this community stuff? Without the porn, we'd just have cartoon-lovers, cartoonists, and mascots; all 3 of these were already around and are nearly identical to clean furries.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 because sex sells


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ...I'm gonna leave the fact there are furry forums/sites that are dedicated to fetishes too (including Sneezing but its on the cute side with them, I asked)
> 
> but yea those sites/forums do exist



Really? o.o I never would have looked it up myself!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 15, 2010)

Does OP want a serious answer?

Why?

Because furries themselves connect everything to yiff. 99% of the furry fandom is yiff because furries make yiff of everything and put it everywhere with tons of lame fetishes they invented.

Furries are sex infested.

The selection of furries that are not infested with sex are furries that either watched yiff in the past but stopped being furries or people that still have a working human brain.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Does OP want a serious answer?
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


 what the fuck furries do YOU hang out with!?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 15, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> what the fuck furries do YOU hang out with!?


The answer is you guys





Sorry


That's the truth



Only furries I am in contact with are in FAF, and all the other 70 YT friends I have never counted.



EDIT: Making the "YOU" in capital letters to emphasize ME is not making me feel any worser

but the meaning is seen


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it's because furries are crazy. ^^
That's all, and there is no further explaining to do.


----------



## Convel (Jul 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You seem not to be reading properly, so I'll attempt to re-word it for you:
> 
> Other Fandom Sites: Unless specifically porn intended, likely not to have it mixed in.
> Furry Sites: See "Clean" artists right next to someone selling their Dragon Dildos with "Dragon Cum"-spewing action.
> ...


 
i guess i'm not very good at explaining what i mean, i was just trying to get the point accross that people are very ignorant to things they don't understand and creat something they hate without even looking into it, is pretty much what i ment


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 15, 2010)

Some of the furries can be very liberal with their sexual interests. There is nothing wrong with sex, but the problem that furries fail to use within the fandom and their own sexual interests and fetishes is tact and knowing when it is the appropriate time and where it is appropriate to display such things.


The way I see it, furries bring it upon themselves and create the people that "hate" the fandom.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 15, 2010)

NinaxPanther said:


> And refuse to have any other point of view?
> 
> stupid close-minded humans
> -growls-


 
BECAUSE WE BE WHORES.:V


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey, you know what's funny? Dragoneer, the Big Daddy of the largest furry site on the tubes, is himself a porn artist and does nothing to hide it. Good luck convincing people that furry doesn't equate sex with _that_! :V


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 15, 2010)

Why am I not the only one amused that the OP did not reply in a fashionable manner after her thread starter?


----------



## Convel (Jul 16, 2010)

true dat


----------



## Carenath (Jul 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I _really_ dislike this argument.  It implies furries are separate from the rest of humanity (furthermore, implies that they are separate and _superior_).  It's also usually a single step away from saying "Well only Furries understand the fandom" or "someone who understands the fandom couldn't possibly think it's predominantly yiff / porn."  The first implication is bad in that it means just because someone doesn't shout across the net "I IZ FURRY GUYZ" that they can't be accepted as a reliable source on the Furry Fandom, while the second is bad because it ignores all the porn within the fandom.  Since I can't tell your age but your post style / avatar implies you're under 18, I'll semi-excuse you as you haven't had the mature filter disabled thus allowing you to see OMGWTF THE PAIN PORN!
> 
> It won't be so long as the fandom keeps turning any work of media with animal and human (or, worse, anthropomorphic animal) characters into a porn subject, as well as throwing massive fits when someone says something negative about it.  D&D got out of the limelight by showing that its players were civil people who didn't flip out over small things.  Furry sparks into a raging inferno if someone says something worse than neutral in front of a camera or journalist, claiming the media was out to blame them and readying lynch mobs for the "horrible fur" who "lied" about them.
> 
> ...


 I agree with these points for the most part.
I think the statement "humanity tends to fear what it doesn't understand" holds truth.
I could sum my response with 'this' but that's just post-spam and I'm not willing to rape the database server.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 16, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Really? o.o I never would have looked it up myself!


 look up sneezyfurs, as I do believe is one of the non sexualize furry fetish

As I often say "Look at Anime, they fucking come to terms with it. They somehow went "well this site is just for clean, and that site is for Hentai" I think I even seen some anime sites having one hub but in two seperate areas. I see furs on the other hand go bat shit insane over porn being right next to clean stuff. For FA even if you turn on the filter you will know hidden from view is porn unlike some sites that manage to separate itself.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 21, 2010)

I've done the research and it's true I've seen this being stated people think of the term "furry" they think adult yiff art or stories, cause in some places if you say your a fur people will mostly likely assume your a adult yiff art drawer or something to that matter. I think that people should at least look at the brighter side of the picture to see that there is people in the fur fandom that dont do yiff work or learn to accept people right to do as they wish


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Negativity is far more powerful than the positive, to "outsiders" the negative side of the fandom is yiff, therefore they remember it far more than the more innocent varieties of expression. That's my take on it.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree which doesn't seem fair to judge based on negative side


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> I've done the research and it's true I've seen this being stated people think of the term "furry" they think adult yiff art or stories, cause in some places if you say your a fur people will mostly likely assume your a adult yiff art drawer or something to that matter. I think that people should at least look at the brighter side of the picture to see that there is people in the fur fandom that dont do yiff work or learn to accept people right to do as they wish



-NO DURRR.. Sorry o..o, but seriously?

-What brighter side of the picture?! It's porn! Or are referring to the fandom? If so, then bah-hum-bug. The brighter side is a ton of shit MSPaint art, horrid pokefanfics, and techno remixes.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm referring to the fandom but if you look hard enough you'll see one or two people that at least have clean decent art, and yes I've been aware of the topic for a long time just stating that I knew about it =P


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> I'm referring to the fandom but if you look hard enough you'll see one or two people that at least have clean decent art, and yes I've been aware of the topic for a long time just stating that I knew about it =P



Okay, I just seen that and then saw your postcount and believed I smelt serious newfaggotry, like myself, but I guess not owo

Yes, there are some wicked cool pics that actually aren't porn, or at least innuendo, somewhere in here, so I guess that's something to be proud of o..o


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 21, 2010)

Well okay I guess I didnt word my previous post correctly, but anyways yes I agree with you there is a bunch of very cool pictures that arent porn, if you can find them that is


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Kaizer said:


> Well okay I guess I didnt word my previous post correctly, but anyways yes I agree with you there is a bunch of very cool pictures that arent porn, if you can find them that is



Which is why you always have a shovel handy...


----------

